# new member from michigan



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk Steve. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome!!!

mossy


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Always good to see more Michiganders. Welcome.


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome !


----------

